# Happy Birthday The Halloween Lady



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! Hope it's a great one!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday! Look! Jack wants to wish you a happy day too!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

happy b-day


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, HL!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday The Halloween Lady, to the lady who makes all our Birthdays special. Hope your's is a great one!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And a Happy Birthday to you too. See ya next year.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for all the wonderful birthday wishes!!! Y'all helped make my day extra special.


----------



## MrPumpkinZero (Feb 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Happy B-Day! I hope it was great!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well here I am again wishing you Happy Birthday again! I just got done wishing you on CFC. I really hope you had a really happy day!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!!!!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Halloween Lady!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwww shucks. Thanks guys!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Yet again, there is fashionably late and then there is me.... Happy Belated Birthday! Hope it was wonderful!


----------

